# my new fiber sheep!



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

My new fiber sheep (aka ram for my flock), a regeristered Romney ram lamb. Name tbd (suggestions welcome). 



















I'll try to get pics of his wool later. He is still convinced that I'm an sheep eating alian come to get him and it's to hot for him to be running around.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

He's awesome!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OMW! He is tooooo cute!

I think his name should be "Sweet Baby James" 
don't ask me why. That's just what he looks like to me.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love him!!!!! Did you get him on the west side of the state? How does his fleece feel? What are your other sheep to breed him with? Love the sweet Romney look.... What color is he????


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I did get him from the west side. There are two very small flocks of Romneys about 1 hour north and 1 1/2 hour south but they mainly focus on meat breeding and not fiber. This flock has nice fiber and is managed by a handspinner. He has a really nice soft fleece and it's pretty long for his age of three months. 

He is black (he faded and the lighting is angled so he looks chocolate in the photo). His dam is white and his sire is black so he does have the potental to have white lambs. The ewes I am going to breed him with are romney, dorset/suffolk, suffolk, and east fresian so I should get a nice mix. I really love the romney/suffolk cross for the meat lambs. 

I too love the romney look. I also am enjoying the quiet and the intelligence of him. The suffolk cross wether i have in with him is bellowing up a storm and you can't hear yourself think. He has only let out one quiet mmmmmm in the day I've had him. 

His name is Ranger. From the Janet Evanovitch books (a little shorter than normal, dark, handsome, and quiet). I couldn't have called him sweet baby james (even though I too love that name because I have a cousin named James and he gets called sweet baby james.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

lambs,
how do you like the suffolkxromney wool? Have you tried that yet? I have been washing a ton of suffolk, and was surprised at how soft some of it was- the staple was 3-4 inch on some, so wondering if it was a cross. You might have a nice long stapled, bouncy wool there- would like to hear about it.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I've not spun it but handling the lambs I've found that suffolk/romney is: 

Cons
1) about 1/2 the length of a pure romney.
2) it looses it's lock formation
3) and it tends to get "downy"

Pro: 
1) it is softer than just suffolk


----------

